
Danchev found hospitalized in Bulgaria, local news report - Udo
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/report-zdnets-danchev-hospitalized-011711
======
iwwr
Is there a way to tell if these 'jihadist' sites are real, or just honeytraps
or simply fakes?

~~~
shankx
May be you can have a look at it backlinks and alexa rank to see if its
popular.

------
Udo
I thought this was interesting, because we speculated here on HN about his
disappearance and probable mental illness after his bizarre last posts were
published.

------
InclinedPlane
Already posted in a Tell HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2112135>

------
blago
The whole story is very strange. I think the most baffling part is where he is
being set up by the police for his "pro Western" views in a pro Western
country.

~~~
malkia
I'm bulgarian, and didn't know Danchev before this article.

As for the "Pro Western" country ... this is only on the surface. Western
movies, music, dances, clothes, etc. a cool, but deep inside it's still a very
eastern country with lots of prejudice, racism, stupid old traditions.

For example, our premier was just caught protecting some of his own people (a
beer factory owner) out of customs examination... Because he promised the guy,
and he never brokes his promises.

Such people are treated with more respect ("not breaking his promises to
someone"), rather than "Not breaking his promise" to the country he's supposed
to minister.

People in bulgaria, like autoritharian figures - it does not matter whether
he's always following the law, it's about keeping his word.

Most of the bulgarian mafia, is feed by russian mafia money (laundering). A
lot of the resorts are built with such, and many other.

Corruption is huge, and "paying under the table" is the norm.

It reminds me of what America was during the 1920-30.

Hopefully things would get better.

------
lotusleaf1987
Is there anything we on HN can do to help him? Possibly bring him stateside?

